# AF accessories instructions



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

Anyone know where I can find instruction sheets on AF accessories? Thanks


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

hcopter51 said:


> Anyone know where I can find instruction sheets on AF accessories? Thanks


You can download these instruction manuals here if your looking for how to hook up accessories. If you want original sheets they come up on ebay at times. http://americanflyerexpress.com/wordpress/?page_id=2902
Hope this helps.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

myflyertrains.org has the factory service manual as well. All the original paper instruction sheets were compiled into a single book by K-Line. Buying one of these books is better than trying to find all the instructions sheet by sheet.


----------



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks Guys....Very interesting...I did not know there was a book of the instructions...I will check out the site and look for that book...Much thanks....John:appl:


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

I have also found Tom Barker's Repair Manual to be valuable in learning about repairing American Flyer. If you would like to borrow my copy, send me a private message.
Al


----------



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

AmFlyer said:


> myflyertrains.org has the factory service manual as well. All the original paper instruction sheets were compiled into a single book by K-Line. Buying one of these books is better than trying to find all the instructions sheet by sheet.


Hi, can't find this book anywhere....Can you help? Thanks, John


----------



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

dooper said:


> I have also found Tom Barker's Repair Manual to be valuable in learning about repairing American Flyer. If you would like to borrow my copy, send me a private message.
> Al


Thanks for the offer dooper....I will keep that in mind since you are close....:thumbsup:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is the title page of mine. There are newer printings. Port Lines has one for sale, it is item #518 in their Books listing.


----------



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

AmFlyer said:


> Here is the title page of mine. There are newer printings. Port Lines has one for sale, it is item #518 in their Books listing.
> 
> View attachment 469056


Thanks, I found it....Does this have wiring diagrams for AF accessories as to how to hook them up? :thumbsup:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It has all the original instruction sheets that were packed with the items by the factory. So in almost all cases it shows the wiring, lubrication and some maintenance items. There may be a few rare exceptions, but only where Gilbert did not provide that information to the consumer.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The online service manual at MYFLYER ORG is found in the album section, Bob Connor collection if I remember correctly.


Another option is tracking down a user manual. Just like Lionel the manuals in the 50's contained a lot of information.

An image search of American Flyer Manual has a lot!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Here is the title page of mine. There are newer printings. Port Lines has one for sale, it is item #518 in their Books listing.
> 
> View attachment 469056


This is the only book I have/need/use.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

